# We have gone our own ways!



## HisBunny (Jun 19, 2010)

Today after talking, fighting and crying my hubby and i have gone our own ways! it isnt easy for me at all. I LOVE HIM! but we fight so much we get better for a week then after that we fall it was like a yoyo up and down i really dont know what to do now? i feel like my world has ended i love him i tryed i really did im sorry it didnt work i dont want to be with out him hes all i have im alone now it really hurts i dont even know where to start.

I have his named tattooed on me should i get them remove? i feel like thats all i have to hold on to but i feel that if i dont do it ill never be ok idk.

ps theres no makeup that can cover my sadness =[


----------



## Karren (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww. I'm so sorry.. That is so sad... Did you try councilling? To see why you were fighting all the time?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sorry honey - breakups always suck!

I agree with Karren about councelling - it really helps when a qualified, objective, third party can sit down with the two of you.

Make sure you use a social worker or minister - family members are not objective or qualified.

IMO, don't get the tattoo changed until the divorce is final.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 19, 2010)

(((hugs)))


----------



## divadoll (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sorry honey *hugs*


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 19, 2010)

I wanted to go to councelling he didnt i told him that i wanted that all he ever said was "fine whatever"

I feel so lost right now never did i think this would happen to me and him i havent had any sleep or ate i dont even get hungry i cant stop thinking about what he told me he said that if we are going to be done for good he dosnt want to hear from me ever or even see me he was going to stay far way from me i dont get how he can do that how can anyone not what to hear from the peron they love how can anyone stay far away from the one you love!!! i just dont get it! i kept asking him "do you care" "do you care" "tell me right now if you do or dont" all he said was "idk" thats what hurt me the most.

sorry girls im being a cry baby it just feels better when i wirte and talk about it on here THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 19, 2010)

I do feel really sad for you... I couldn't imagine hoq I would feel if my wife just said that's it... And left.. We have had some rough times in the past.. Mostly due to my strange hobby.. But we have alsays worked it out.. Hope you start feeling better... And go get something to eat!! Maybe chocolate! That always makes me feel better!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 19, 2010)

This makes me sad too. I agree with Karren, you need to eat something.

I don't know what to say if he won't go to counseling. I just hope that you heal soon and learn whatever lesson you need to from this.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ive been in your shoes before. When my bf and I would fight and he would say or do hurtful things I always ask do you even care about me and my feelings and some of the times he would say "idk". Its never a fun experience or feeling going through a break-up but maybe if you guys let some time pass things will get better and you start to heal your relationship but you need to heal you first. I give you much hugs tho in the time being. Hang in there...we've all been there.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 20, 2010)

hunny, if this guy doesn't want to go to counseling to work things out, he is not worth a single tear. Hold your head high. I understand you love him, but what is the point of torturing yourself for a man who doesn't give a damn? You show him what a strong woman you can be, and I bet you, he will panic, come back around and apologize. I think he is just trying to play games with you right now, I bet he is enjoying himself knowing you are torturing yourself like that. Don't let him get to you.


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 20, 2010)

I just want to thank yall so much for the love and support reading what you all have to say makes me feel better im here in bed eating chips =] thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 22, 2010)

I am very sorry for what is happening to you. You might also try letting a bit of time pass and then talking when you are both less emotional and more rational and maybe you can find your way back to each other. If not, then hang onto good friends until you are ok again. You will be ok either way but it does take time.


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks! he txt me last night i asked him to lmk when we could talk over the phone or face to face and he said "since when do you want permisson" and i was like well i cant just show up and your like umm and im there looking stupid i been trying to work things out these pass days and nothing works im about to give up.


----------



## Joan_CD (Jun 23, 2010)

Since he texted you and then kinda wants you to go to him, sounds like he is playing mind games. Maybe if you just stay out of touch for few days he will get a bit anxious and contact you. And if he does, he knows where YOU live. We all send you our love.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 28, 2010)

big hugs sweetheart.

he sounds like he's confused if he's texting you after you've agreed to go seperate ways.. i agree with joan, you need to let things lie a few days.. don't communicate with him. if he has something to say to you that badly then he can come to your house to talk to you. and if he doesn't, he's not worth bothering with.

meanwhile, stay in bed, eat your chips, eat whatever you feel like eating whenever you feel like eating it, and watch stupid films. some of my favourites for moments like this are really cheesy action films like armageddon, the day after tomorrow, 2012 etc. they can really help take your mind off it. the die hard films are good too. remember every now and then to shower and stuff lol, but otherwise, you just have to go through this.

don't tell yourself you have to feel better or start getting over it, you just need to FEEL it. cry whenever you need to. and one day, you'll wake up and you'll feel a bit better. and the next day, a bit more better. and then you'll start to get your life back on track again. we all fall down sometimes hon, but your inner strength will get you back up again. big hugs and lots of love.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we all fall down sometimes hon, but your inner strength will get you back up again. wouldn't have said it better myself


----------



## divadoll (Jun 29, 2010)

It sounds like he justs wants you to beg for his love. Dangling his affection like a carrot and then withdrawing it to hurt you. You deserve much more than taking this BS mindgames to make himself more important and making you think he is much more important to you than he really is. Let him come to you at your terms, not his.


----------



## Chicken351 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about what's happening to you! *big hugs*

Someone said earlier that if he isn't even willing to go to councelling then he probably isn't worth it, and I agree to an extent. Men are funny things. Tell them to go, and they'll stay. It sounds to me like you guys argue the same as me and my boyfriend. He gets in the car and drives off, threatens to leave me and take everything. I used to cry over it. Break stuff. Smash up my house. Then I decided not to cry over it anymore. When we argued i started acting like a bloke. "Fine, go then, how about I pack ya f*ing s**t for ya?", then I'd pull out a bag and start throwing his stuff in it. He would never leave.

I used to think that it was just me and him that would fight like that. As i started asking around with friends i started to realise that they are all pretty much the same. I'm not stereo typing males, but from my experience they will say anything they can to hurt you when they are upset themselves. Where as me (or we) will refrain from saying things nasty becasue we are afraid of the repercussions during an argument (like the leaving us) As soon as i started standing up for myself and telling him that I also didn't care his whole tuned changed. It's like he begun to appreciate me. I don't know if this really makes sense, or if it helps at all, but I think my point is, make him appreciate you and he will come running back. If you have been together for so long he will be just as lost without you as you are without him. xx


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yeah im tired i try and try and he saids the same thing i give up if he wants me he knows where i am if he dosnt then ok go watever im getting use to it. yah it sucks but oh well its not on me anymore i change everything he didnt like and it still dont help him so there is nothing i can do im going to sit back and relax just like him cuz thats what he said he was going to do while i did all the work to fix us so no i give up it is what it is. thanks for all the love it makes me feel better =]


----------



## BeautyTalk (Jul 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hunny, if this guy doesn't want to go to counseling to work things out, he is not worth a single tear. Hold your head high. I understand you love him, but what is the point of torturing yourself for a man who doesn't give a damn? You show him what a strong woman you can be, and I bet you, he will panic, come back around and apologize. I think he is just trying to play games with you right now, I bet he is enjoying himself knowing you are torturing yourself like that. Don't let him get to you. ^ I agree , you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## HisBunny (Jul 1, 2010)

Today has been such a bad day for me! I really do try to work things out with him he dosnt get where im coming from he wont see my side of the story its just all about him and im tired of that! Today i talked to him on the phone i cried to him telling him all i wanted was for him to make me feel loved and wanted but i guess it was to much to ask for and plus im just way to frustrated with him to even work things out ive never been so frustrated with anyone like i am with him! he wants to say that i was blame everything on him well im sorry to say but im this frustrated with him cuz of him i went over and beyond to try to fix it i cryed it him a river and he was just like whatever and all he saids is f#$% it i talk to you when i talk to you! well you know what! f#$% it get the f out of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE HIM RIGHT NOW! HOW CAN HE BE SO LOW AND SAY F IT DOSE HE NOT CARE!!!! IM GETTING MY TATTOO REMOVED THIS WEEK FOR SURE I NEED TO MOVE ON!!!!


----------



## Chicken351 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just get a cover up! Laser removal is painful and expensive!!


----------

